# Wetsounds install Skeeter zx 22 bay t



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Here we go. 4 8" SW 808, 2 10" subs and 2 6.5" SW 650. Ht2 and a HT 6 amp. 
The before







The planning







And later the finished!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Good luck!! Going to sound incredible! I am at the same point in install. Have my holes cut and sub installed in the console.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

How thick are those subs? looks like your working in some tight spots but should look really nice when done.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Think the "Lapse of Reason" ought to be renamed something more appropriate. 

Perhaps the "How am I going to upgrade my boat" or something. :rotfl:


Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Think the "Lapse of Reason" ought to be renamed something more appropriate.
> 
> No kidding!!!:biggrin:


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Kenny, be sure to measure inside the cap to the outside of the hull, make sure there is enough space for the speakers. I forgot to mention to everybody that my subs didn't fit without the spacer. They wouldn't go all the way in the cutouts because the magnet would hit the outer hull. Just be sure to measure that part before cutting.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Man I wish I was there lending a hand. Goin to be sweet!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Plenty of room with 3" spare.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Will be say to enclose as well if needed for better sound but going as instructed by Wetsounds and see how it goes!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The 8" full range


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

capfab said:


> ReelWork said:
> 
> 
> > Think the "Lapse of Reason" ought to be renamed something more appropriate.
> ...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats a sick setup! That sub is nice!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

This gives you the idea even though not mounted yet. I do have a ring that I am cutting in half to go on the top of the sub to make everything flush as there is a 1/2 bevel on the side of the boat.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Gonna be nice!! Looks good.....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I am thinking of doing the 6.5 from here







To front of my console as I don't think them pointing back will really help any


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Not enough speakers.. Just sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I wanted to add a set facing the back of the boat I had some pointed out to the sides and couldnt even hear them while running


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

To late now!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

One side done


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

The fish are going to get blown out of the water LOL.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Very nice choise on the console. I knew you would start filling it up as soon as you got it cleaned out!!:rotfl:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

holy moly. that thing is going to be crazy.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> The fish are going to get blown out of the water LOL.


Yes at least now I will have an excuse on why I suck at catching fish!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I was surprised at how thick the sides on the skeeter are, it is eating up my rotozip bits with ease.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> Yes at least now I will have an excuse on why I suck at catching fish!!


There you go, but you won't suck at catching fish, because the fish will haul ares when they hear you coming:rotfl:. Anyway it looks great so far and will probably sound even better.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i used my little black and decker jig saw with "metal" blades and ran through a whole pack cutting through my console. i went and bought some "wood" blades and it worked about 300% better!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

with 6.5" speaker I just use a hole saw on a drill tape off alot and go slow.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Console done.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Lookin good my friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bryanevans (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope you added a few Capacitors and extra Batteries! Thats a lot of drainage


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

bryanevans said:


> Hope you added a few Capacitors and extra Batteries! Thats a lot of drainage


I have 5 optima d31 blue tops that two run house so should be ok. I am planning on putting a remote lead on the sub amp so when fishing I can turn the base down and when crushing crank it up!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Almost done with side #2.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

At least now if you're not catching fish you can have fun pizzing off the people around you. Or the people on the other side of the bay.lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Other side done, now working on the upper half sub ring to flush mount sub.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Woah - your boat is going to have some serious sound!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Still working on the 1/2 circle spacer but this is close once it's all screwed in. still needs some final adjustments for it to
all be flush.


----------



## Grandmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Man you are making quick work of it.  I would still be trying to work up the courage to make the first cut! Looks awesome!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok this has been the most difficult part as the ledge that splits the gunnels is not only 1/2" thicker at the bottom but also angled. I am still thinking about using a little 4200 on the edges but not quite sure. Still may mess with it a little more but this is pretty close. Took over an hour to adjust the half spacer to get it to this point. On the boat sticker, not sure if it is legal to take off so leaving it on for now while I see If I can order a new one from skeeter.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks pretty darn good from the pic


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

And that's as far as I can get today.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice work bro!


----------



## bryanevans (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks great, and is going to rock! Glad you got a switch to turn of the sub amp when your not running.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

LOL....freaking awesome!!! That's some heavy duty work right there!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good Lord.....I'm just wanting a system that will sound good on my boat. This guy is setting up for a concert I think.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Rock'n!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

The "Rock-in-Run Laps of Reason" Music provided by Yellow Skeeter.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

wellconnected said:


> LOL....freaking awesome!!! That's some heavy duty work right there!


Yup, it is eating my lunch for sure. I have done a lot of stereo and electronic instals on the side for extra spending money, but this one is taking a little longer than I thought. Fun part will be running the wiring for the speakers as well as for the upcoming RGB LED speaker ring lights as soon as Wetsounds gets them in. I was really wanting to get the stereo completed today and start working on cleaning up my console from moving the batteries to the hull, but ran out of time and work calls! This set up will be abnoxious for sure when cranked, but ought to sound incredible at normal volume. Witht he RGB's it will look like a disco at night for sure.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, you're gonna need a stripper pole...


----------



## wetsounds1 (May 3, 2011)

Hey Yellowskeeter, install is really looking good! We have all LED rings in stock and shipping, just something else to add to your install list!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Yeah, you're gonna need a stripper pole...


LOL>>> Yep, he has that covered also.! 10' powerpole!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

2400tman said:


> LOL>>> Yep, he has that covered also.! 10' powerpole!!!


Just don't show up at the next LOR with a 10 footer or he'll be getting a 16 foot power pole or some ****e like that. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> The "Rock-in-Run Laps of Reason" Music provided by Yellow Skeeter.


I like it! Think we need to incorporate that on the next LOR RUN!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Just don't show up at the next LOR with a 10 footer or he'll be getting a 16 foot power pole or some ****e like that. LOL :rotfl:


LMAO!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Feel sorry for Rockport. They will here us all the way from Matty on our next LOR run!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Feel sorry for Rockport. They will here us all the way from Matty on our next LOR run!!!


Speaking of Matty, I cursed her today when I ordered my much needed replacement troll motor mounting bracket. TM repair guy said "in my ~10 years of repairing/installing trolling motors I've only seen 1, maybe 2 others broken where yours is....*** happened!?!"

Btw the install looks nice YS


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

wetsounds1 said:


> Hey Yellowskeeter, install is really looking good! We have all LED rings in stock and shipping, just something else to add to your install list!


I am ready! Let me know! Will call tomorrow morning.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Dang! Do I sense a trend starting around here? LOL.....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Speakers done!














And left sub with upper half spacer


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

OK....you really need a stripper pole now....with the tunes and the lights...just gotta have it!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

It's on!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

That fiberglass could be hard on....stuff....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Before I get the amp placement and the rest of the electronics I am doing a full on electrical clean up on the boat under the console. It was a mess when I got the boat new, and it has not gotten any better with the install of the and components by a dealer that turned out really messy. 








Also taking out the Yamaha instruments and putting in either my hds 5 or a used 7 as my gauges. I am still planning on incorporating the Yamaha gauges as a back up, but will be inside the console in a accessible place or even in place of the two drink holders that are on the console.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like fun LOL, good luck it will be much nicer when you get it organized.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

well... you might want to wear ear muffs when playing that radio. I bet i will be able to hear you in Beaumont.. nice job btw


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

From drink holders







To gauge holders







To where the seconds hds will go


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I think whales are gonna start surfacing now! Lookin good.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The amps


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

lookin great!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

To make it easier when installing thing like amps inside the console and since we do not have long enough arms to hold everything, easy trick is to get the general orientation and fitting of the components you are going to use, and then place them outside so you can mark and drill correctly. Amps will be here, but just on the back side. 







Cool feature on the amps are that the blocks where you screw you power and speaker leads are removable so you can terminate them and once all wires are attached you simply attach the blocks to the amp. 







Other cool feature is that under the black caps at the end, all the adjustments are under a rubber flap


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Busy beaver! 

Any reason why you are keeping the "rounds" since you're adding the second HDS for gauges anyways? Guess I am asking/saying why not just hide the rounds inside the console out of plain sight (assuming they are required for the system to work properly) and keep your cup holders as well as clean up the console that much more. 

Also could add those cup holders with the led trim rings?

Just a thought, amigo.. 


You're definintely putting in a slice of life!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

No real reason. I have not made up my mind on it but I do want to keep them plugged in just in case as well as for the hour meter. I think it would look cleaner with them out of the way as well.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Make a nice board from UHMW and mount the amps and the guages if you "need" them in the console as ReelWork suggested. Your are on the edge of technololgy with the HDS, just do it, hide the guages and keep the cupholders. Funny, but on Lapse of Reason, I needed more cupholders, not guages!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I completely agree! I did not like it flashing at me anyway on the way back from rockport telling me I had no fuel when my hds said I still had 2 gallons and 13 miles to go!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Yet, we had plenty of beer (needing cupholders)!! I had 30 gallons and plenty of cash so I was never worried about you running out.:biggrin:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well my hds 5 sold so will be putting the 7 on my dash thanks to MommasWorry. 
Done for the time being..... Work calls.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

After that trip, I was scared to take a leak near a fire for a few days! :fireworks


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Question:
Does the ECM keep the hours or does the gauge do? If I don't hook the gauges up at all will it matter ? I may just keep them in my boat bag.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You already know this, the ECM keeps the hours - remember, that's what the tech plugs into to pull the engine data.

As for the gauges being required, the more I think about it, I don't think they are required just like on the older outboards where it doesn't matter what you hook up. In other words, the signal for the various components is there whether you use it or not. Not sure if it will trip any ECM codes, but don't think it will...

Just like if a gauge stops working, the motor isn't affected...

If you want definitive, probably ought to call a reputable Yamaha place. You know Andy at SIM? He'd be a good person to ask...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Will confirm with dealer but I think you are correct. Need to find out if the hour info is displayed on the hds for maintenance reasons mainly.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> Question:
> Does the ECM keep the hours or does the gauge do? If I don't hook the gauges up at all will it matter ? I may just keep them in my boat bag.


Yes, the ECM will monitor your hours.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Perfect, thanks. Hopefully will have thing buttoned up Tuesday.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I think there is a setting on the hds that will show hrs.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks! Would have gotten a little further today on the boat but went and cheered my better half and her team in the stiletto run today


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Got the amps up today early this morning and finishing up the power cable runs from the battery. Had to go to work but stopped in and picked up all of the LED rings for all 8 speakers. Decided on the RGB rings for the installation. These rings are really nice, and extremely well finished. Install continues later on today.....


----------



## bryanevans (Jun 24, 2011)

Sweet, coming along. Like the the new LED's


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

This boat is going to be like the Cash Cab of the water...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Except no money given, but donations taken!

Before the led ring







And after. Will be playing with the controller tonight so should have some lit up pics tomorrow.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Ahhh, you joining the club Kenny, Lookin' good my friend!! (The LED Speaker Ring Club) 2012 Lapse of Reason has really got the wheels rollin'..... Next year, they're gonna hear us from port to port, LOL


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Decided to relocate the amps once more so they are in. Moved the sonic hub, as well as the sonar unit, the rs232 feed power module from the engine and the satellite weather module. Starting to clean up for sure.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

And the console and electronics cleaned up and got rid of the rats nest!!!!
Before ( thanks to skeeter and a dealer I will not mention)














And the after


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Coming along nicely!!!! Man that was a mess. Dont know how you lived with that for so long. Think I would have strangled the dealer. Cant wait to see and hear it!


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

What are those speaker covers made of ? Plastic? Or aluminium? I am regretting installing 6.5" speakers in my boat. Every speaker is busted and cracked from getting kicked. I wish I would have mounted a pair of those wakeboard boat speakers in the poling platform

If those covers are aluminium let me know who makes them


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

dosseric said:


> What are those speaker covers made of ? Plastic? Or aluminium? I am regretting installing 6.5" speakers in my boat. Every speaker is busted and cracked from getting kicked. I wish I would have mounted a pair of those wakeboard boat speakers in the poling platform
> 
> If those covers are aluminium let me know who makes them


 yup, thats why mine has tower speaker on the k-top, there outta the way from everything and no cutting holes everywhere.


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

mgeistman said:


> yup, thats why mine has tower speaker on the k-top, there outta the way from everything and no cutting holes everywhere.


you are 100% correct

the only thing worse than cutting big holes in a nice boat... is watching your best friends heel punch a hole through the same speaker you used to cover up that big hole !!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I think Wetsounds has some custom speaker covers. 

My previous system I had the speakers mounted in speaker tubes like you mentioned and I hated them on my boat. I did it for the same reason of not cutting holes on my boat. They concentrated the sound and when you where driving and cranked it up you had a speaker 8" away from
Your head and blaring. I love them
On wakeboard boats, but was not to happy with my application. These speaker grills are tough, but whoever decides to kick them in will be buying me a new set and swimming home.


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> I think Wetsounds has some custom speaker covers.
> 
> My previous system I had the speakers mounted in speaker tubes like you mentioned and I hated them on my boat. I did it for the same reason of not cutting holes on my boat. They concentrated the sound and when you where driving and cranked it up you had a speaker 8" away from
> Your head and blaring. I love them
> On wakeboard boats, but was not to happy with my application. These speaker grills are tough, but whoever decides to kick them in will be buying me a new set and swimming home.


It was my attorney/college-roomate who kicked the speaker in. I decided to not to demand payment... odds are, it won't be long before I'll recoup that favor + interest !!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Played around a little with the led light ring and it is cool. Not sure how pics will turn out but gives you the idea. These are on the 6.5 in front of the console. Was not to dark in the shed as it was daylight.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Fantastic YS!! Have you turned the sound on yet? How does it sound?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Look awesome. 

Yeah, I am definitely getting those for the Pure Bay...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

No not yet. I hope to have it buttoned down by tomorrow night if I can get a couple hours in. As realwork mentioned earlier in the thread, I did decide to close in the subs and used 4" foam cut roughly to make the walls, as well as I did one piece for the top since I did not want the water dripping down from the cleat on to the sub. Looks rough inside, but works well. Sealed all 4 sides and corners with Great Stuff foam and it is rock solid. This should isolate the sound waves of the sub and the two 8" on each side.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... lovin' it!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

It's now official!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cant wait to see the finished product and hear it. You are doing it right.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

I bet it is going to sound awesome although you probably gave up a few inches of draft by adding all that weight :rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Have you been able to turn it on yet and get a taste of how it's going to sound?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Man I am almost there but have a couple issues with cabling that are eating my lunch and forgot my snake at home. I am also at a crossroads on maybe keeping the house batteries in the console as it would make things SO much easier, and just having the 3 Optimas up front with the 4 bank charger. On the speaker wires and the rgb wires, there seems to be no access from inside the gunnels to the front of the boat where the wires can be easily ran, and going in from the rear my wire pass through that goes in the the center console is full. Without my snake I can't find a pass through in the front.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I would defenately leave the house batteries in the console. Heck with all the extra wire. Just my 2 cents... I went in from rear on my gunnel speakers. Ran a fish tape right up the side with no problems. You know what you started dont you?? You are not goin to beleave what I'm doin!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

You are going
To have to fill me in. Ok house batts in console. Placing the amp hook up kit as well as the ACR on the starboard installed on 1/2 raisers. On top of this once all said and done will be another starboard shel about 4 inches from this one that will cover everything except for the battery selector switch will be flush mounted to it so all you will see will be the selector coming from the bottom. All wiring should be concealed.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

This is sort of the idea and will have the selector switch coming through and will be the platform for storage between both batteries.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats nice! I like how clean it is


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Awesome and dude, you weren't lying - we were talking about the the EXACT cutting board.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Rapalla 16x32, academy special! Will be chopped up tomorrow! I have a piece of gray urban camo stick on pad that I am going to put on top of it that I have left over from my sail boat once i get it all trimmed out. Should make a nice ghetto compliment to the rest of the rig. I am going to try and put some hours tomorrow and finish it up.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wiring completed for one side including rgb lights. Now to the next side.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> View attachment 527560


How are you going to know where to sit while your on plane now??? Looks sweet man. I am jealous...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Using shielded Belden 8405 fit the rgb's and Belden 8477 for speakers. All connection are soldered.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

You must know a guy at Belden.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

At least one! Rgb cables with correct color code:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

One side done and wired, now next side. Rgb's in daylight.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Both sides done and this is the best I could do by closing the shed doors:
























































I have some video but will have to upload it first


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Also lights are dim-able and this is the brightest setting on the remote.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

see if this works:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

another mode


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Just a fantastic install! I have really enjoyed watching you adapt the design on the fly!! Can't wait to see it in person soon.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks! My wife said she is going to jam Justin Bieber on it now......... Ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Thanks! My wife said she is going to jam Justin Bieber on it now......... Ughhhhhhhhhh


I would like to "Jam Justin Bieber" - in the face with a pitchfork!:rotfl:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Right....:spineyes:



KEMPOC said:


> I would like to "Jam Justin Bieber" - in the face with a pitchfork!:rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> I would like to "Jam Justin Bieber" - in the face with a pitchfork!:rotfl:


Thanks, I need to clean coffee off my keyboard now. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> Thanks! My wife said she is going to jam Justin Bieber on it now......... Ughhhhhhhhhh


COOL!! You must have married yourself a hot youngin'!! Hehehehe


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> Thanks! My wife said she is going to jam Justin Bieber on it now......... Ughhhhhhhhhh


Be sure to make the lights pink or purple while he is singing :rotfl:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The before







And the after using a hds7 as my gauges to go along with my 10


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

DAM! Thats super cool. But one question... Where is the blue ray player?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Reelwork has that one!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

This is basically how the electrical board I am making will look. Will have a cover as well


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Man, dont turn the red LED's on...people might think your boat is on fire ! haha

Awesome install. Super clean and great pics.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wiring complete. Just left the switch loose as it will go on the cover but you get the just of it all


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Dang, I think you have spent as much in this thread as I did on my entire boat!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah way to much but it is fixing 5 years of abuse.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool feature on amp. I showed this earlier but for those who ave ever installed amps in tough places will appreciate this even more. All of the hookups can be done outside the boat, then simply plug in the amp. That easy.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I am going to eat lunch before I tackle terminating the speaker and rgb wires.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I would think so! Lol....lookin good


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Lunch is for wusses - get back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Labeled and ready to hook up.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Stereo kicks *** so far. Got to listen to it for a little bit and it is amazing. Still have to play a little bit with the sonic hub as the outputs are very high gain. Dash is done and hds 7 installed. Still have some cleaning up to do but definitely on the downhill.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Now that is looking good my friend! Sure it was an awesome feeling to finally get some tunes rocking. 

Have a feeling you might end up navigating by the HDS-7 and displaying gauges on the 10. 

Regarding the Sonic Hub high pass outputs - check the amp inputs, beleive those have a high pass/low pass selector? - Edit - It's the gain not the high/low pass... 

Give you a call later.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Got a chance to tweak it out this morning before work and it sounds incredible and surpasses all of my expectations. Even the Bieb sounds good on this. Very well balanced set up, clear as a bell, cranks extremely loud when needed but sounds incredible at normal volume. Kudos to Wetsounds for sure. I will try and get a video on you tube later today after work.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Awesome YS. Now get her back in the water and play!


----------



## Wyliebrent (Mar 28, 2012)

i must be honest and the only thing i care for is the hds-7 with the gauges. dont take it personal, the rest is just not my cup of tea. But i have to give you props on the install. it all looks good and is pretty slick. excellent work.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I hear ya! I know this whole install is on the outrageous side for a bay boat and glad that some can take parts of it and see how it all integrates, but know for most it's not their cup of tea. The hds 7 as the gauges turned out cool for sure !


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Next time your in the lake conroe area you should come by the shop. I would like to give that a listen! Love the gauge setup too...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Will do!

Cover to go over the electrical between batteries. Made fro a rapalla cutting board, then I covered it with seadeck urban camo that I had left over and installed the switch.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Forgot pics


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got to check this boat out when you are done. You are Definately doing it right. It's going to sound great


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Still have to make a couple supports for the shelf between the batteries but this is pretty much the finished product. 







A little better than this


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Excellent results! I like the gauge set up with the HDS-7.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks. Got it mostly buttoned up.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks really good... Sure you have a sense of satisfaction like a billy goat on top of a mountain!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Last pics of the thread........


----------



## richmanmag (May 9, 2012)

Where did you get the cushion that is on top of the sea board


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ordered on line. It's from seadeck


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Awesome job..don't forget the disco ball and strobe...or does that drop down from the t top?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

TOM WEBER said:


> Awesome job..don't forget the disco ball and strobe...or does that drop down from the t top?


Believe that is where the stripper pole is...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome job! Cant wait to here it


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow. That's clean


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, so said it would be last post but going through all of my systems I noticed there was a crack in one of my optima blue top d31 and about had a heart attack. It is almost in a perfect circle and there are no signs of a hit, rub so it must have been dropped in shipping. Took it to the optima guys and they basically said it looked like a shipping issue and sent me on my way. Man I must have missed it when ups delivered it so shame on me!!!! Well now I am ****** and was not all to happy how they handled the deal and told me that even if it was a battery issue, they would not cover it due to a 12 month pro rated warranty. I have been a big pusher of optima, and have quickly changed all the way that if I could afford it I would replace all of mine just because of the treatment and crappy warranty on a $280+ battery.

Anyway, did a lot of research and found these agm batteries built by North Star for batteries plus that have way more capacity than the D31 optima in every way in the same size package, with awesome reviews and a 4 year non pro rated warranty for just about $20 more than the optima. It also does not use spiral technology. If you are looking for a new battery, you may want to check them out.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The optima


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

What, you didn't want to just put some electrical tape over the crack?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, tried that. Believe me to save the $ I would have 3m 5200 it and put a happy face sticker on it but unfortunately it is failing all tests and runs down so quick it probably would not charge a cell phone. But it does charge up and shows no faults when charging.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, tried that. Believe me to save the $ I would have 3m 5200 it and put a happy face sticker on it but unfortunately it is failing all tests and runs down so quick it probably would not charge a cell phone. But it does charge up and shows no faults when charging.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Interstates my friend! !!! Less than 100.00 n i get about 4yrs on em!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That's true but rely on my batteries way to much and i am sold on agm.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

You'll love the NorthStar. Been running them since they sold under the Dual-Pro name. I've had both Optima and Odyssey's in both vehicles and boats and wouldn't trade for the Northstar. You'll pay up front but be money ahead down the road especially requiring additional amp hours. Wouldn't want to compete on the water water with your set-up. Looks like fun.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Got a chance to do some playing around and changed up the stereo setup a little. Decided to see what the sonic hub would really sound like when using the sub outputs as I originally thought they where unusable because of the high gain voltage from the RCA outputs. I changed the HT6 to run all 4 8" and the 2 6.5 using the built in HP filter and the HT2 to run the 2x10" using the LP filter and I thought it sounded good before, we'll it even sounds better. Even though the sonic hub was thought to not really be the best output for a system like this, it works very well and easily customizable. I like the new setup much better and these two amps will put out more than you will need. I have all of the gains down to zero and can turn the hds to 24 and it will blow you away. Also added a fusion remote the the system and don't know how I lived without it. I like the added feature that you don't have to have the hds on and can control all of it with the remote. For those thinking about a system for your boat, hope this info helps.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I told you the remote was a must. Glad you like it. I use mine all the time. I am also using sub outs off sonic hub.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I could only imagine what your sled sounds like. I installed 4 Wetsounds 6.5's and 1 10" sub in my brothers 45' Cabo. We used a Kenwood 5 channel digital amp and it jams! Sounds like a live band inside the helm area...


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

how to tell you have one too many speakers? your amp gains are set on zero and you still can't turn it up all the way 

awesome install, been following it since day one :brew:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Project officially complete. Finished the shelf today.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Congrats amigo on a job well done!


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Man post a video of how it sounds!!! This would be awesome to have a cold beer after a long wade and listen to some tunes!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

O will get one for you tomorrow as I have to go to the shed and get some things out.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Tried but sucks. Windy and phone does not pick out sound to well but here is the first one


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Funny enough standing this far away you could hear it clear and loud but the mike on the iPhone is pointing down and away from the boat as well as it does not pick up lows for some reason. Anyway at least I tried.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Last one. iPhone truly sucks at recording sound but what can you expect from a microphone the size of rice......


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well not the last one so here is the night club one.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Turn the camera/phone 90 degrees to eliminate the keyhole effect and to embed the Youtube Video - click on the share then options "long link" and cut/paste that.

From what I can hear it sounds really good and clear!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Funny enough standing this far away you could hear it clear and loud but the mike on the iPhone is pointing down and away from the boat as well as it does not pick up lows for some reason. Anyway at least I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow..really like the one in the barn! Tw


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man that's sounds killer. Nice being able to
Crank it up while cruising and not having to worry about hearing it... Nice rig man


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking good, man.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Made a quick video of the ghetto disco lights tonight when I stopped in to check on things.


----------



## kmv_ZX24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Are you able to control them and have them remain a solid color while the music is playing?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Outstanding! I'm ready for a Conroe bash @ the island.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

kmv_ZX24 said:


> Are you able to control them and have them remain a solid color while the music is playing?


Yeah they can flash or fade to music, or I can choose about 10 different colors and keep them on steady , strobe, flash, fade and go through all colors fast or slow scroll.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

For some Reason the lights go out of sync to the music when I download to you tube . Sorta funny.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

That would give me a **** seizure or something out on the water :rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Conroe too far - Make it more central for all of us!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah I agree! 

I had to laugh one of my YouTube videos of the system playing downeaster Alexa got banned in Germany. No reason given. Wonder why?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Conroe too far - Make it more central for all of us!


Name it. I'll be there.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Yeah I agree!
> 
> I had to laugh one of my YouTube videos of the system playing downeaster Alexa got banned in Germany. No reason given. Wonder why?


Went back to your channel and noticed someone had dropped you some haterade (thumbs down). Found that odd...



ATX 4x4 said:


> Name it. I'll be there.


I don't know, what about the likes of Lake Travis, Buchanan, Whitney or something central and freshwater where we can swim, drink and let the kiddos play until late. You and Capfab will be the closest to these - what do you guys think? I know Travis is still way low... Whitney is a fun, big lake with lots of really cool coves, cliffs and not a lot of traffic - very clean too (we did a family trip there last summer). Buchanan? Haven't been there in years..

Canyon Lake isn't far from me but it's a really clean and fun lake that's not too big or not too small.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I think we should go to Canyon Lake. Buchanan ramps are basically closed and Lake Travis is unrecognizable. 

Anybody know Somerville well enough to make suggestions?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

capfab said:


> I think we should go to Canyon Lake. Buchanan ramps are basically closed and Lake Travis is unrecognizable.
> 
> Anybody know Somerville well enough to make suggestions?


Hey all, just jumped on! Somerville is descent, nothing like the hill country lakes though. I'm down for ANYWHERE there is water n cold pops! aka(BEER)!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Good talking to some of y'all yesterday. 

So Canyon is really close to me, which is why I didn't suggest it. But.... Canyon is a great lake, decent size (not too small) and good areas to raft up, play, swim, etc. Also has on the water stores and a restaurant. If we want to do something like Canyon Lake, I'd be happy to help work out some lodging - obviosuly need to select a date (July??)

So if others are cool with it, we'll tentatively select Canyon Lake and as we get closer to summer we can go from there. Currently Canyon is 9 feet low which is OK, but if it gets to 14-15 feet low most of the ramps become unusable meaning we just have to wait and see. All we need is one turd soaker and the lakes fill up!

That's part of the issue with some of the other lakes like Travis, Buchanan, etc. They are way low. Think Travis is right around 50' low now... 

Another alternative is Lake Whitney, but not a lot of lodging around there - great lake though!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Canyon is sweet fo sho'. I'm in


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

And Kenny - so as not to completely Hijack, I'll start a new thread where we can talk dates, lodging etc..


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

How do you like the subs? I just installed 4 sw650 and I'm not impressed. Thinking a sub might help out


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Love them. The 6.5 you have are great but you won't get full sound fill in any boat with just that. The 6.5 and the rest of their speakers like power as well so they really need an amp. Many like the sub that has the box and amp together.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

They have a wet sounds amp pushing them


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes two. The big one is pushing the 4 8" and the 2 6.5". The smaller amp runs both subs. Don't remember the part numbers but its all laid out at through the thread. Power makes a big difference on the speakers. Bryan at Evans marine is a wet sounds dealer as well.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Here we go. 4 8" SW 808, 2 10" subs and 2 6.5" SW 650. Ht2 and a HT 6 amp.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

The sub will bring everything together. I have 8 jl audios in mine and they sound good. When the wetsounds sub went in and I adjusted the crossover on the amps, ba-bam. Another level.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## chiliman (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking good. I call mine the dead fish switch, cause when you crank up some Colt Ford on those bad boys, fish will be floating to the top!! Wetsounds are the ONLY way to go. Great choice.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks, ill look into adding a sub and checking it out.


----------

